# Syil X5



## workinforwood (May 16, 2011)

I've been saving up a long time for a new tool. Finally came to a decision after months of research and study of economics compared to where my business is at. I really wanted something fully enclosed with tool changer but its just not feasable at this point..I have to start a bit smaller and try and grow my way up, the only logical decision I can think of since the business has to support its own costs and growth.

I ordered the Syil X5 speedmaster, liquid cooled 25000 rpm spindle, 4 axis full package, pump cooling kit and continuous 4 axis virtual mill software. No just have to wait, 45 to 60 day backlog for new machines. Gives me time to clean shop and make a spot for it. Should be exciting to expose my imagination to the computer. I'm 1 step closer at least to my dreams of taking back at least a micro piece of the pie from China.


----------



## el_d (May 16, 2011)

Congrats Jeff, should be spitting out some pretty cool stuff off that thing....


----------



## witz1976 (May 16, 2011)

Sweet, be sure to post some pics Jeff!!


----------



## wizard (May 16, 2011)

Jeff, I've seen that machine...something tells me you are about to start making some serious new metal pen components...Doc


----------



## workinforwood (May 16, 2011)

Or. Some real expensive shavings!:biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (May 16, 2011)

Congrats! 

Much as we want pics, some new SS pen components would probably be appreciated more. :wink:


----------



## thewishman (May 16, 2011)

Looks like a very interesting machine. Hope it does what you'd like it to do.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 16, 2011)

Ya, well I had to Google that one to even come close to knowing what you were talking about!!


----------



## workinforwood (May 16, 2011)

When it comes ill take pics and start playing with it. Shouldn't take long before I get it to the point where it helps yall empty those bank accounts! Now I need another bigger one, and a swiss screw machine, a yag, and a hot press injection mold machine, cnc welder, list never ends!:biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 16, 2011)

Nice investment.  Now if you need any help with code or other ways to spend your money, just let me know.  I think you will really like the CNC world.  If you haven't done so already, the time waiting for your machine will be well spent practicing to write simple G-code and running on a free simulator.


----------



## Manny (May 16, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> I've been saving up a long time for a new tool. Finally came to a decision after months of research and study of economics compared to where my business is at. I really wanted something fully enclosed with tool changer but its just not feasable at this point..I have to start a bit smaller and try and grow my way up, the only logical decision I can think of since the business has to support its own costs and growth.
> 
> I ordered the Syil X5 speedmaster, liquid cooled 25000 rpm spindle, 4 axis full package, pump cooling kit and continuous 4 axis virtual mill software. No just have to wait, 45 to 60 day backlog for new machines. Gives me time to clean shop and make a spot for it. Should be exciting to expose my imagination to the computer. I'm 1 step closer at least to my dreams of taking back at least a micro piece of the pie from China.



Now there's an interesting combo. Good luck. I hope to see some fantastic new fabs


----------



## workinforwood (May 16, 2011)

Bruce, I bought the virtual mill software. What I don't understand is why they say I should by a PC not a laptop, and yet everyone displays their machines with a laptop. What's the dif?


----------



## Padre (May 16, 2011)

Jeff, that is one serious machine!!  Can't wait to see the product.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (May 16, 2011)

Very cool, can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## Richard Gibson (May 16, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> Bruce, I bought the virtual mill software. What I don't understand is why they say I should by a PC not a laptop, and yet everyone displays their machines with a laptop. What's the dif?



My guess is Jeff, that they mean a PC/IBM type machine and not a Mac. The term PC has become a "catch all" for the Dell/ IBM type computers.


----------



## workinforwood (May 16, 2011)

I don't think so Rich..they said use standard PC windows xp,2000 and 32 bit not 64 bit and not a laptop. That means to me microsoft not Mac or apple and not a laptop


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 16, 2011)

There is effectively no difference between a desk top computer and a lap top, so it shouldn't matter which one you use.

Laptops are generally slower then desk tops (with the same basic specs) so that may be the reason? But it doesn't make sense.

Did they happen to say netbook? (which has a slower CPU and the OS is capable of less).

AK


----------



## workinforwood (May 16, 2011)

Ah..I'm no expert but the answer s inadequate power supply. Real expensive laptops usually do ok but most can't handle the power draw from running cnc software. A simple $300 box pc from best buy is recommended, just minimum. No game and sound cards and all that good stuff. So all power is for software only. Interesting


----------



## eldee (May 16, 2011)

Jeff, look forward to seeing your new creations. I'll take a guess at the computer question. They may consider it an industrial application where standard laptops are not considered "tough enough". It certainly isn't the computing power, and keys can be added to laptop connectors if needed. Industrial laptops are very costly.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 16, 2011)

I googled it to see if anything came up and to my surprise a lot came up!

Seems everyone is confused why they suggest it but there are many therories.

Here are a few threads that turned up.
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/benchtop_machines/89446-laptop_vs_pc_cnc.html
http://www.rockcliffmachine.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18

AK


----------



## workinforwood (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Andrew..now it sounds logical to me.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 16, 2011)

I think the reason most use desktops has to do with how they handle power requirements and laptops may cause interruptions.  If you run Mach3, most of the controllers that handle that need a parallel port.  Not that you can't do that with a laptop, but I think they are pseudo parallel if they even have one and may cause you grief.  I'm no expert, but the ones I do talk to recommend an older PC with Windows XP.  Not that you can't make something else work, but when I don't know better I prefer to go with the majority.  So if you can, get a machine with a real parallel port.

Also get a flexible (as in rubber) keyboard.  They're cheap and dust proof for the shop.  Just google flexible keyboard.


----------



## workinforwood (May 16, 2011)

How can you say my shop is dusty? I just cleaned it last year!:wink::biggrin:


----------

